# Lip Discoloration



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I found this kinda strip of pink on Austin's upper lip on his right side. The rest of his lips, nose and all are black as should be. But there is small strip of pink discoloration. I first saw it a week back and there doesn't appear to be much change to it now. I haven't seen him licking or itching it. There does appear to be a small spot within the pink area which seems like a bug bite or something. I am not sure. Has anyone seen this before (picture attached)?

Thanks....


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Has he been chewing on anything lately?
I noticed a spot like that on Riley's lower lip a couple weeks ago, then realized that he'd been going to town on his nylabone. I figured he must have managed to give himself a little scrape in the process.
A bug bite would seem to make sense, too. He could have scratched it raw.

Just a thought. Hopefully others will have better ideas for you...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm curious about the responses you get--Toby has this too and silly me thought it was just his normal anatomy because none of his vets have mentioned it after examining him...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm curious about the responses you get--Toby has this too and silly me thought it was just his normal anatomy because none of his vets have mentioned it after examining him...


Chance has something similar, too. But his are light pink in color. His vet also has never said anything. His used to be really, really black. It started about a year ago.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Has he been chewing on anything lately?
> I noticed a spot like that on Riley's lower lip a couple weeks ago, then realized that he'd been going to town on his nylabone. I figured he must have managed to give himself a little scrape in the process.
> A bug bite would seem to make sense, too. He could have scratched it raw.
> 
> Just a thought. Hopefully others will have better ideas for you...


He does chew on his antler, but he's been doing that for a while. It may be possible that he scraped his lip... maybe he bit his lip by mistake. not sure...



Dallas Gold said:


> I'm curious about the responses you get--Toby has this too and silly me thought it was just his normal anatomy because none of his vets have mentioned it after examining him...


Austin didn't have it till a week back, that's why I was wondering what it was and how did he get it... he does't seem bothered by it, but anything new always has me worried...



kwhit said:


> Chance has something similar, too. But his are light pink in color. His vet also has never said anything. His used to be really, really black. It started about a year ago.


I may take him to the vet next week. It's been a week already, I'll give it a couple more days to observe... I'm just not sure what it is, wish I could find out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, now that you bring this topic up I'm curious for Toby and will ask his vet next Friday, if I can remember to ask. I'm going to look at some pictures of my two Bridge boys because I think they had it too. Please post whatever you find out!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

It turns out Austin cut his lip somewhere, biting or scraped against something. The mark is gone now and the black color is back in that place. I did take him to the vet and he said the same... so nothing to worry


----------

